# Sanatorium K



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2012)

Visited with Priority 7 and CovertUrbex. Thanks to Priority 7 for finding the place, not only research wise, but also in the mountains! 







Pulling up at this place, it was way more trashed than any of the photos we’d seen of it. Disappointed. 






But we persevered, and there are actually some really nice bits. 













Straight Corridor:





Curved Corridor: 





Stunning view from the roof:





Love this roof tile:





CovertUrbex and I are big kids. If we see anything vaguely climbable, it gets climbed, and this place was climbable, so we started to find all the dodgy little ladders and leg ups we could. 

Covert Urbex up the chimney:










I clambered up, holding my DSLR in one hand (I wanted to film it). So most of the time I was clinging on with one hand, but moving between the rungs I was no-handed  … It wasn’t the best shot video in the world, a typical still looks like this!  






Covert Urbex on the edge of the parapet:





Back down to terra firma, for some more corridors: 

























Video from this report forms most of this: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anhQUvqk3dw[/ame] 

Cheers for looking


----------



## night crawler (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the GDR tile


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome shots dude and yet another outstanding video!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 17, 2012)

Ahhh so... you DID drive some miles!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Ahhh so... you DID drive some miles!



Oh Yes! This was the same week as my big accident too  

In fact you can still see me wearing my A&E Red Priority bracelet in the video at 0:43!  So I was petrified when they handed me a brand new rental car with 8Km on the clock! 

Myself and Priority 7 shared the driving, more him than me to be fair. We're proud to say it had over 1,000Km on the clock when we handed it back two days later!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like fun. What is it with you two and heights/climbing? I'm happy with both feet on the floor


----------



## Stussy (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks an excellent explore, the vid was pretty epic too! Pics are top notch as always!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 18, 2012)

nice report this place looks like a nice explore very secluded  thanks for sharing must have been a cool road trip


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 18, 2012)

Ace set of shots there, sounds like you had a grand time


----------



## leftorium (Oct 18, 2012)

Made in GDR ... ... in English interesting - love the curved corridor shot


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great video & photos.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Oct 18, 2012)

looks like an awesome site! nice shots!


----------



## wea5el (Dec 19, 2012)

Went here in September its very trashed the best thing that we saw was a fire salamander.



leftorium said:


> Made in GDR ... ... in English interesting - love the curved corridor shot



Items that could possibly be sold outside East Germany were labelled GDR and items for sole use within the country were labelled DDR, hope this clears it up


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, cheers! Yeah this would have been September too. Loved it, it was one giant playground  
Ooh would still live to see a fire salamander tho


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 24, 2012)

Loved this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alex76 (Dec 24, 2012)

Totaly awsome mate love it


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 25, 2012)

Cheers dude!


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 25, 2012)

Well done young man.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

This has just the right amount of decay, if that makes sense! 

Desperately looking to upgrade to a more powerful motorbike (and perhaps a better camera) so I can spend a few days exploring on the continent... I don't know why, but most locations that appeal to me seem to be in France, Germany or Belgium! 

Typical, really.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww cheers dude! on the subject of european(ish) explores and mad bikers, you may like this vid! 
Dont know how they didn't die!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF-kvfWeBXU[/ame]


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like a great place does this!


----------

